# Low Voltage Lighting with Electronic Ballast Problem



## CBJenkins (Dec 12, 2013)

I just went to a customers house to fix one of his low voltage pendant lights.

It goes from the switch to an electronic transformer 120v to 12v to a wire mesh line from the cover to the actual light that is Halogen. The wire mesh is conductive.

They said that it was working fine, then just went out.

I have 120 volts from the switch, confirmed.

I don't have the right meter to test the transformer, but I did read resistance and confirmed it was good.

I have continuity throughout the fixture.

The bulb works on his other pendant lights.

I went ahead and grabbed another Electronic Transformer and installed it to find the same problem.

Checked connections to make sure my neutral was not loose, it wasn't.

I'm stumped. The only other thing I think it may be is the short circuit protection is kicking in because both leads from the transformer touch going down through the wire mesh. I have no Idea. Then again, how did it work before?

Thanks in advanced for your input!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CBJenkins said:


> I just went to a customers house to fix one of his low voltage pendant lights.
> 
> It goes from the switch to an electronic transformer 120v to 12v to a wire mesh line from the cover to the actual light that is Halogen. The wire mesh is conductive.
> 
> ...


The mesh wires use the outer mesh as the negative and the center is the positive. They are a total pain in the ass too dress.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Jan 11, 2011)

The actual socket the lamp plugs into bay be burnt up. I've seen this a few times, what brand is the fixture? Tech lighting, WAC??

Keep in mind if an electronic transformer is energized with no lamp in it testing the low output will read 0 volts, you need a load on it to check the output.


----------



## CBJenkins (Dec 12, 2013)

Just to give the solution. Customer took it back to the place he bought it and they had to replace the wire mesh wire going to the pendant, he says for the second time. Seems that it was not making good connection, even though I read continuity. Learn new stuff everyday. Thanks for the comments and help!


----------

